# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Building a pool patio

## rhancock

So the pool is built, but the money has run out to build the patio, or even to turf what remains of the yard.  I've been building structures like this since I was a boy, but Queensland has some pretty rigid rules, so I hope the forum can help me. 
I want to build a shade structure next to the pool.  In the picture it'll be on the right of the pool against the workshop which you can just see. 
It'll be independent of the pool and the adjoining workshop, with 4 posts.  It'll slope away from the workshop, towards the pool.  It's 7m long from the fence to the end of the workshop, and 5m wide, from the workshop to the pool.  
How high does it need to be at the high side, next to the workshop?  and how low can I go near the pool?  The low side is also the western side, so the lower the better. 
I'd love to use insulated roofing like Ritek, but it'll have to be second hand, so hopefully Caylamax has some long enough lengths, otherwise it'll be standard corro. 
The questions I need to answer are: What size posts do I need.  The builder in me says that 150x150 treated pine  posts concreted in about 600 would be about right.  Will this meet the codes?what size joists do I need?  If I use ritek there'll only be two at the top and bottom of the pitch.  If I use corro, I'll have to use joists and bearers

----------

